# Danish Open Championships 2009 (DOC09)



## biohead (Nov 30, 2008)

it is yet again time for a competition in lovely Denmark and this time it's in the heart of Copenhagen. The event will run from the 4th to the 5th of april and will cost around 13 €.
Mads should be the WCA delegate and the list of the events are as follows :

Magic
Master Magic
2x2
3x3, 3x3 OH, 3x3 BLD, 3x3 Multi BLD, 3x3 FMC
4x4, 4x4 BLD
5x5
Megaminx
Pyraminx
... and party

And you can signup here and get more information.

If you have any question feel free to ask. And sign up !!!


----------



## Henrik (Nov 30, 2008)

Yay Ill be there 
and hopefully re win my title as the best Dane.

See you all there.


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 1, 2008)

Yay! Only question is: Do i sign up for 3x3 bld and start to practice it now?


----------



## Sebastien (Dec 3, 2008)

just do it


----------



## biohead (Dec 3, 2008)

I am doing the same thing Mads. Just started to learn how to solve it blind. And now for the hard part, doing it without looking.

But hey, still got 4 months to practice in...


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 3, 2008)

15 signups and counting! (to 35)


----------



## Pitzu (Dec 5, 2008)

Hi guys! Valby?! Isn't that the city where there was an Electrolux factory and there is an Electrolux office now?!


----------



## LarsN (Dec 5, 2008)

Pitzu said:


> Hi guys! Valby?! Isn't that the city where there was an Electrolux factory and there is an Electrolux office now?!



I don't know. But the danish electrolux homepage says that there is an office in Hvidovre. That's pretty close to Valby. Well, anywhere in Denmark is pretty close 

Are you coming to Danish Open?


----------



## Pitzu (Dec 5, 2008)

LarsN said:


> Are you coming to Danish Open?


I'm thinking...
There is a quite OK flight (Wizzair) but the airport is titled "Malmö/Coppenhagen" and I think it's on the Swedish side. Is the train expensive from that airport to Coppenhagen?!


----------



## biohead (Dec 5, 2008)

Well there is a train directly from Malmö to the central station in Copenhagen. So it isnt that much of an extra journey.


----------



## KConny (Dec 5, 2008)

Sturup (Malmö Airport) is 28km east of Malmö and 65km east of Copenhagen. So if it says Copenhagen/Malmö I'm pretty sure its Kastrup (Copenhagen Airport) since it's almost closer to both cities.


----------



## hr.mohr (Dec 5, 2008)

A single ticket from the airport (Kastrup) to Valby Station costs about 4€ and a 10-ride ticket costs about 22€. You need to make 1 change at either Copenhagen Central Station or Nørreport Station (metro) and the combined trip takes about 30 minutes. We will update the webpage with the details when we get closer to the competition.


----------



## Garmon (Dec 8, 2008)

I might come to this competition. Exciting if I do!!


----------



## joey (Feb 28, 2009)

Yosup, what be illin'?


----------



## Ville Seppänen (Feb 28, 2009)

I am planning on going to this comp. I hope I can make it!
That's also what joey meant.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2009)

joey, are you going to danish? can we synchronise please


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 2, 2009)

We're approaching the limit for how many competitors the venue can hold. There is currently 29 registered competitors and the room are specified to 35 people.


----------



## joey (Mar 2, 2009)

CharlieCooper said:


> joey, are you going to danish? can we synchronise please


Heh, I was going to reply to the message you sent. But I havn't heard back from work yet, so I'm not 100% sure I can get time off work.. but it seems I should be able too.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Mar 2, 2009)

joey said:


> CharlieCooper said:
> 
> 
> > joey, are you going to danish? can we synchronise please
> ...



let me know asap please!


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 4, 2009)

Suggested hotel:

http://www.cabinn.com/english/kbh/express/express.html

This is a basic hotel, it's cheaper than the hotels closer to the venue, but it's very easy and fast to get to the venue as it's located near a metro station, 15-17 minutes away from the venue.


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 9, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> We're approaching the limit for how many competitors the venue can hold. There is currently 29 registered competitors and the room are specified to 35 people.




If that happens, can't you get a bigger venue or a larger room at the one you got?


----------



## LarsN (Mar 9, 2009)

Kenneth said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > We're approaching the limit for how many competitors the venue can hold. There is currently 29 registered competitors and the room are specified to 35 people.
> ...



I think Mads already decided to get an adjant room to the one that's booked, solving the problem that way. But Mads will need to confirm that.


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 9, 2009)

There are no extra room booked at this moment, but I will try to book one if needed. I think that we will get one for a few hours for lunch and BLD events.

On a different note. We have updated the timetable and the new thing is an extra round of 3x3x3 speedsolve and some optimizations 

Also all competitors will be able to do a mean of 3 for megaminx. (Henrik might have changed more, but this is what I can remember)


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 10, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> There are no extra room booked at this moment, but I will try to book one if needed. I think that we will get one for a few hours for lunch and BLD events.



We now has access to an extra room. It's a bit smaller but it should be fine. So we are ready for some extra competitors ;-)


----------



## joey (Mar 14, 2009)

Well, how about me being a -1 competitor.


Yeah. damn easter means it's like 99% sure I can't get a day off.


----------



## LarsN (Mar 14, 2009)

joey said:


> Well, how about me being a -1 competitor.
> 
> 
> Yeah. damn easter means it's like 99% sure I can't get a day off.



We'll keep the ekstra room and go for the 1%  or we can skip easter. I'm working through the holiday anyway.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 14, 2009)

joey said:


> Yosup, what be illin'?



Just out of curiosity, would someone care to explain this "sentence".
Translate it to Oxbridge if you would be so kind. 

Seems to me that Joey in his turn seems very well aware of the fact 
that the Forum is held in his native tongue. So if we are kind enough
to speak in his language he is willing to make it a little more interesting.

And Ville, are you as formidable in English as in blindfold cubing? 
As you understand him.

Or maybe I am just too old


----------



## joey (Mar 14, 2009)

'Yo'. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yo Explained there.
'sup', this is an abbreviation of 'what is up'. I just amalgamated 'yo' and 'sup' for comedi affect.
'what', what.
'be', read as 'is'
"'illin", I missed a g off the end, and the ' denotes a missing 'ch'. So this should be 'chilling'. Chilling can be used to mean relaxing.

I meant, from the entire sentence.
"Evening good fellows, may I inquire into what is happening in regards to the topic, which is the Danish Open?"


or summpin lik dat.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Mar 15, 2009)

joey said:


> I meant, from the entire sentence.
> "Evening good fellows, may I inquire into what is happening in regards to the topic, which is the Danish Open?"



Tack så mycket, din med ögonbindel försedde ekvilibristiskt snabbvridande slanguttrycksuttolkare.


----------



## joey (Mar 16, 2009)

"thank you very much, you blindfolded ... quickturning slang-expression-interpretator"

The ... was 'ekvilibristiskt'.
ekvili - british.
Not sure what the ekvili means.


(it pays to have swedish friends )


----------



## KConny (Mar 22, 2009)

How long does it take form the hovedbanegård to the venue and how much does it cost?

Me and Gunnar is thinking about staying at my parents in Malmö and take the train to the comp.


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 25, 2009)

KConny said:


> How long does it take form the hovedbanegård to the venue and how much does it cost?
> 
> Me and Gunnar is thinking about staying at my parents in Malmö and take the train to the comp.



It's a 7 minute trip from hovedbanegården to Valby and a 2 minute walk to the venue. It's very easy 

A 10-trip ticket (2-zones) costs 130 dkr (€18)


----------



## Kenneth (Mar 30, 2009)

joey said:


> "thank you very much, you blindfolded ... quickturning slang-expression-interpretator"
> 
> The ... was 'ekvilibristiskt'.
> ekvili - british.
> ...



Equilibristic

Swedish does seldomly use "equ", rather "ekv"; "ekvator", "ekvation" and so on. It is only in words we have gotten directly from English it is used, like in "equaliser".


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 30, 2009)

I hope this will work 

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=156083&postcount=21


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 31, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> I hope this will work
> 
> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=156083&postcount=21



This is so nice


----------



## SimonWestlund (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm coming! Going with Daniel and Gunnar


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 31, 2009)

hr.mohr said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > I hope this will work
> ...



Is that an offer? We seriously need a place to stay


----------



## hr.mohr (Mar 31, 2009)

AvGalen said:


> hr.mohr said:
> 
> 
> > AvGalen said:
> ...



I would if I could 

I don't live in Copenhagen and I'm staying at a friends place.


----------



## Shack (Apr 1, 2009)

i can have 3-4 people staying at my place.. i live 5-10 min from Herlev st. from there its take 14 min to Valby st.  im at messenger: [email protected]

vh Frank Severinsen


----------



## coinman (Apr 1, 2009)

I wish i cud come but there is to mush to do right now and i have to go to London on Sunday.


----------



## s021666 (Apr 1, 2009)

I just moved from 120m2 apartment 5 mins from Valby st. over to my girlfriend, so sadly I cannot have anyone staying at my place!


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Thanks to Shack / vh Frank Severinsen, 5 international travellers will have a roof above their heads.

s021666: I don't understand. There is now an empty 120m2 appartment right


----------



## s021666 (Apr 1, 2009)

hehe well I dont think that the new people at that place would enjoy a couple of mad speedcubers as much as me


----------



## Annica (Apr 1, 2009)

It really sucks that I can't go... Have to work....


----------



## biohead (Apr 1, 2009)

Okay, so you dont need my place then. To bad, my football table and SF4 will go unused for the night hehe


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 1, 2009)

Annica said:


> It really sucks that I can't go... Have to work....


Now I still don't know who this weird-language speaking girl on Facebook really is


----------



## SimonWestlund (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm leaving in about an hour and 15 minutes


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 3, 2009)

Clement missed the TGV (train) to Amsterdam/Schiphol. He tried to get a plane but they were way to expensive. He won't be coming


----------



## Henrik (Apr 3, 2009)

Then bring Dennis, if you can get a hold of him.

Too bad Clement, you even won 4x4BLD last year.


----------

